# Anyone with Plum Creek Land...



## troutman34 (Mar 10, 2008)

Did anyone get letters last week about your property being put up for sale??  Both my properties were and was wondering if anyone else received letters???


----------



## 001fireman (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes we got one yesterday saying our land was sold and we have till 4-3-08 to get our stuff off the land. We had no idea the land was forsale.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 10, 2008)

We got one last year.  Been living on borrowed time.


----------



## mapleman (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got the letter for one of my tracts, from Plum Creek. Oh well I will see what happens.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope it takes awhile to sell.  Both pieces have great hunting.
Twenty Five, yours has been for sale for over a year?  Have you had any problems with people just showing up to look during hunting season?


----------



## one_shot (Mar 10, 2008)

What counties?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 10, 2008)

> Have you had any problems with people just showing up to look during hunting season?



No.   I'm not sure, but I don't think you can just drop by and take a look, because everything is gated and locked.   I assume that PC does some sort of pre-screening, so that every yahoo that wants to ride the roads doesn't get a pass. 

We know from the neighbors that it's been shown.  We took a calculated risk last year that the asking price and depressed real estate market would give us a full year, and it worked out.  It's a real crap shoot now.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 10, 2008)

i hope that junk dont happen too us...pretty lame junk rite tare !!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 10, 2008)

Both mine are in Putnam Co.  I am going to gamble that they don't sell with the real estate market in shambles.  Hopefully we won't lose both. In my letter it said that they could be by anytime to show the property.  They have a key to the locks.

Good Luck Redneckcamo, I hope you have nothing to worry about.  Is your lease through Plum Creek.


----------



## buckmanmike (Mar 11, 2008)

Is Plum Creek in some type of financial problem? We have land that PC has timber only lease. We originally leased to Great Northern , they got bought by Ga. Pacific, GP lease got bought by PC. Their annual payment due soon.


----------



## Robk (Mar 11, 2008)

I know someone who's small tract of like 102acres got sold this year so He lost his lease on that one.  the rest of our lands are safe so far.

Rob


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 11, 2008)

*partly*



troutman34 said:


> Both mine are in Putnam Co.  I am going to gamble that they don't sell with the real estate market in shambles.  Hopefully we won't lose both. In my letter it said that they could be by anytime to show the property.  They have a key to the locks.
> 
> Good Luck Redneckcamo, I hope you have nothing to worry about.  Is your lease through Plum Creek.



part of our lease is ......its a few hundred acres that me an a few others have had some luck on ....and its where alot of our rabbit guys go as well.....they did it last year an took 202 acres tho ! blam no warning<-----PC


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think they would be hurting financially, but you never know.  Lumber prices aren't the same.  I know plymart in Norcross shutdown and several other lumber yards are shutting down too.

Buckman, let us know if they have any issues with making payment.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input 60grit.  I hope it sells quick if it does. Before I waste $$ on food plots.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 11, 2008)

Plum Creek has divided all of their land into three categories.

Developable

Potential for Development

Timber

The first two are on the market or PC is trying to develop the property itself.  The timber category they will hold for production.  They have a tract in Oconee County that they are trying to develop, with some difficulty.   Apparently they know a lot about timber, but they didn't know that houses needed septic tanks.

Anyway, you can go on-line to determine what category your tract is.  It has got very little to do with the decline in the timber market and everything to do with the increase in property values, and for PC it is an asset allocation issue.

We have had our tract through 3 corporate owners.  PC has been far the least communicative, and least accommodating, which is a shame because the local people by and large are the same.  It's just that all decisions and communications now come from somewhere else.


----------



## sowega hunter (Mar 11, 2008)

I had some PC land a few years back that sold. We knew it was for sale but leased it on chance. We got the "been sold" notice 2 weeks after we sent in out lease payment. It took us 3 months to get our money back.


----------



## Fuzbo (Mar 12, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Plum Creek has divided all of their land into three categories.
> 
> Developable
> 
> ...



I went to their site and did not find land for sale or how our lease is rated. any help would be appreciated. I ain't the best on computers.
Thanks
Fuzbo


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 13, 2008)

*Seems All Timber Companys Are Doing The Same*

If you get a letter from Plum Creek informing you of a land sale, consider it a warning that you could be told to get out at *any time*! Even after you've paid for the lease they can take it from you. You may get a small percentage of the cost of the lease back, but that will depend on how far into the hunting season it is.

Has anyone heard of Plum creek selling their land in Liberty county? I heard 4 guys in Wal-mart the other day talking about they're probably loosing their land this year in that county. Who knows, but I'd sure be cautious.

I've heard of this happening *a lot of times* on Plum Creek land, it also happened to me on IP land 3 years ago. It sucks, but there ain't nothing you can do but cry!

If you hear your land is for sale, I wouldn't spend no money there, instead, I'd be looking for somewhere else to hunt because there is a very good possibility that you'll lose it, and you'll loose it a lot sooner than you think! Once you hear about it, it won't be long!

It's ashame, but that's the way it is. That's why I'm always looking for some privately owned land to hunt. Even that's hard to find.

Well, take care to all.


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 13, 2008)

and to think that i've been hoping that a plum creek tract would open up. Not now. So much for finding something closer to Baldwin Co. 

We're hunting in Laurens Co. which is 70 miles (too far) from the house but I don't think ours will be turning over... it might get cut or thinned but allegedly the ppl who own it have about 30,000 acres of land and the correct change.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just don't know wheather to re-lease it or just let it go now and start looking for something else?  

Please tell me what ya'll think????


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 13, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> I just don't know wheather to re-lease it or just let it go now and start looking for something else?
> 
> Please tell me what ya'll think????



in my opinion, you always have to be looking. I've been searching vigorously this year looking for something closer to where i live. But no cigar thus far. i will continue to look


If they will reimberse you (prorate the lease) in the event that they sell your tract then I say go for it. But I'd be looking for a plan b in the meantime. And I wouldn't spend all  your lunchmoney on food plots either. Maybe just rely on some trusty golden acorns before the season


----------



## Itchy Finger (Mar 13, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that, when the land is up for sale, people (potential buyers) will be coming onto your property to look at the land! So, expect to be bothered with people coming in and out on the property.

Once our land went on the market we constantly had people in and out on the land to look it over. Yes, even at prime hunting times! That sucked! So, be prepared for this to be happening.

By the way, what type of club do you have, still-hunting or dog hunting?

Good luck to you.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes,  I cancelled the early ploting.  I am just going to rely on the feeders for now.  I just don't know what to do.  The clubs are in Eatonton if you want to give it a shot.  I can save you a spot.

I wonder if PC would give me first shot on available properties in July if my land sells before then?  Anyone know??


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 13, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Yes,  I cancelled the early ploting.  I am just going to rely on the feeders for now.  I just don't know what to do.  The clubs are in Eatonton if you want to give it a shot.  I can save you a spot.
> 
> I wonder if PC would give me first shot on available properties in July if my land sells before then?  Anyone know??



i spoke with a guy the other night who mentioned that he was on a first call list for a specific PC property, one which they'd been ousted from before that did not sell or something to that effect. I wish i could find a lease in putnam but I'm very weary of plum creek after all this talk.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 15, 2008)

> I wonder if PC would give me first shot on available properties in July if my land sells before then? Anyone know??



I talked to Wayne Phillips last week, the recreational leasing specialist for Plum Creek.  You should have received a letter.  If you do not renew you lease, you will have 10 days in June for a first look at all available tracts.  If will be first come, first serve, cash on the barrel head.

If you renew your lease and it sells, I don't think you get the first look.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you very much twenty five.  I think I'll go that route.  I sure do hate to lose that land, but I would rather have a definite place to hunt.

Twenty Five, you say cash needs to be in hand in June when you have those 10 days?


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 17, 2008)

*Plum fool creek*

Yepper, Its old Plum Fool Creek at it again,In 5 years they want even own property in GA,I said it last year and iam saying it again, Good luck Hunters


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 17, 2008)

> Twenty Five, you say cash needs to be in hand in June when you have those 10 days?



The way it was explained to me, you will have 10 days to look at the property, get the lease signed and money to PC.  You won't have any extra time to put a "club" together.

So practically speaking, someone is going to have to front the money.

I don't know for a fact, but I'm guessing it will be first come, first served on the available tracts.


----------



## troutman34 (Mar 17, 2008)

I emailed Wayne today.  Haven't had a responce yet.  I just need an answer to give to my members.  I can have the $$ ready for June.  I think that is the route I'm gonna go.  Let what I have now go and get some other property.


----------

